# Management light



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Anyone know how to turn off the engine management light? :?: :?: :roll: :roll:

Ooops, sorry it is on the Fiat 2.3 150bhp. Came on this morning and remains in view, but nothing else has happened. Is it trip to Fiats??


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

engine management light turned of on a computer bet the service light can be done at home if it is a Fiat

joe


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

joedenise said:


> engine management light turned of on a computer bet the service light can be done at home if it is a Fiat
> 
> joe


Ok, but how?


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

So, my Iveco sometimes throws an engine management computer light and even goes into limp home mode. This happens on occasion on very strenuous journeys eg over the Pyrenees or winding up very long inclines in the alps. Invariably, stop, wait a couple of minutes and restart the engine and everything is okay.

Just had my vehicle in to Northern Commercials (highly recommended and open 24 hours a day) because I have been getting an occasional warning light for a failure F129. The result, nothing to worry about, not even registered on the computer - just ignore it. 

I guess that doesn't help other than to provide some solace


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

CJ my Iveco sometimes show 129 too. And a short pause then restart the engine is all it needs. Usually happens up long inclines or once one morning when it was really cold outside.

Sysinfo I read these howtos when I had my Fiat:



> Mine came on a couple of weeks ago , I pulled over in a lay by and restarted the engine 3 times and it stayed off and has not come back on again "yet".





> It was most likely that the lambda sensor on the cat detected too much air or possibly emissions where to high, you only have to have one small change for any of the sensors to flap but as soon as normal running is resumed the ECU will normally correct in self unless of course you do have a part that has failed, so if it's running ok now leave it.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Christine600 said:


> CJ my Iveco sometimes show 129 too. And a short pause then restart the engine is all it needs. Usually happens up long inclines or once one morning when it was really cold outside.
> 
> Sysinfo I read these howtos when I had my Fiat:


THANK YOU! How much peace of mind is that to hear it happens to someone else . Northern Commercials said it didn't even register on the engine management system chip but to know it happens to someone else is very..... Relaxing


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

you just have to hope its not showing when you have the Mot..Les


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

lesanne said:


> you just have to hope its not showing when you have the Mot..Les


Highly unlikely it would as it always gets goof on restart and only coes on under stress


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

My understanding is that once it comes on it will go off after so many (it may be 5 or 6) start cycles and the error code is stored for 30 start cycles.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

colpot said:


> My understanding is that once it comes on it will go off after so many (it may be 5 or 6) start cycles and the error code is stored for 30 start cycles.


Not borne out with my experience when it came on as I climbed the hills into the French High Alps. It stayed on for the 5 days I was there, occasionally randomly going off only to come back on again. When I returned to lower altitudes it went off and stayed off. No fault codes were stored.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Odd how things go round, I was just looking at a thread on SBMCC and someone with a Relay has a possible engine management problem, someone suggested getting one of these cheap, but if it works could save a fortune at the local garage, does anyone already have one.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

ceejayt said:


> Highly unlikely it would as it always gets goof on restart and only coes on under stress


OK - what was I smoking when I wrote that? For those of you that prefer English...
"Highly unlikely as it always goes off on restart and only comes on under stress"


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

rayc said:


> Not borne out with my experience when it came on as I climbed the hills into the French High Alps. It stayed on for the 5 days I was there, occasionally randomly going off only to come back on again. When I returned to lower altitudes it went off and stayed off. No fault codes were stored.


Same for me except it didn't stay on, it was more random than that but definitely something that happens at high altitude. I also had a very short problem of just a few minutes where on a cold start high in the Alps it couldn't find a gear in the auto gearbox - up down and all over the place. Warning lights galore and then.... no problem


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Odd how things go round, I was just looking at a thread on SBMCC and someone with a Relay has a possible engine management problem, someone suggested getting one of these cheap, but if it works could save a fortune at the local garage, does anyone already have one.


Wonder if it will finish at that price? Not sure i would know what to do with one if I had one


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I have a simple device that can be used as a code reader that can also clear certain errors ( seems to work well with generic codes , doesn't show manufacturers specific ones )

has other useful functions like it will show Kmph ( my dash speedo doesn't)

water temp ( my dash doesn't)

engine load

etc

check out Scangauge here:-

scangauge info

bought mine here (they also sell much cheaper code readers ):-
ukobd ltd


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

I suppose it depends why the light is coming on. Mine was a faulty EGR valve which caused problems when cold and sometimes the light came on and sometimes it didnt. We had the EGR valve replaced last Friday so hopefully I wont be seeing the light anymore


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

colpot said:


> I suppose it depends why the light is coming on. Mine was a faulty EGR valve which caused problems when cold and sometimes the light came on and sometimes it didnt. We had the EGR valve replaced last Friday so hopefully I wont be seeing the light anymore


I think it's usually the EGR, if it only light the icon but doesn't affect performance, it's just one of those niggly sensors which is a PITA as they're always acting up, some can be removed and cleaned, see youtube etc


----------



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Management Light forums*

Hi

When I thought I had a similar problem I purchased a fault code reader (about £30 on the internet).
I can now check if the management light is telling me the problem is serious or not and delete any spurrious fault codes. Simples!!

Regards

Spannerman007


----------

